# Battery charge on mains



## 120216 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hope someone can help. I have a new Burstner argos 747 and i am new to this MH game. I have had it hooked up to the mains all night and the panel still says 91%. Is this normal?
Thanks all for help.


----------

